# Stocking a 10 gal



## Leon (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey all you fab fish folk,
I have a ten gallon, well established, lightly planted(hopefully increasingly more planted) tank. The substrate is sand, interspersed with large smooth rocks. (just to get that all outa the way ;-))
The fish I currently have are:
1 female betta
2 Albino corycats

My question is: would it be too much bio-load to add two more corys and one nerite snail?

Reasons: I recently lost my third cory due to an unfortunate filter malfunction. I want to make sure the other two are kept happy. They have seemed fine as a pair but I would much prefer them to have at least one more liddle friend. The snail is an addition I have been wanting to make due to a persistent algae problem, and also a fondness I hold for the little guys. 

Long and short: What are your opinions?

Thank you much!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I think it could handle a few more Coreys. Would they be the same breed? I believe that those get 3inches. Is that correct? If so, I would say it can handle up to 2 more. You need 4 for a school anyway, so that's perfect. The snail would push it because of the Cory's adult size. Are you good at keeping up on pwc?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Leon (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Bluewind!
According to ye olde internet, the albino cory can get between 2 and 3in. Mine seem to have ceased growing at around 2in (I've had them since they were wee little things) and have shown no significant growth for the past three months or so. 
The cory(s) I would get would be the same species. I do a 10-20% pwc every week, religiously. I have been thinking that adding the two more corys *and* the snail might be too much, especially since I'd prefer a comfortably stocked tank to one that is pushing it. 
In the end I would go with the corys, because its not too much trouble to scrub the tank every week during the water changes. Though the other option would be one additional cory and one snail. Opinions?


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

More Corys would be best as they are a schooling species. The more of them there are, the more comfortable and secure they feel. Do you have live plants? If not, you will need to do a 30% weekly pwc with the added bioload just to be safe. You can add the snail if you are willing to do any extra water change.

I divide my pwc instead of doing it all at once. Easier on me and less stressful on the fish IMO.

I have a 10gal with my Betta and Mystery Snails. I will be adding Corys later. From what I've read, Mystery Snails have a bit less bioload than Nerite and unlike most snails, Mystery Snails are sexed, so unless you have both a boy and a girl, no babies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Leon (Jul 2, 2012)

I do have plants, and have been gradually adding more since I switched the substrate to sand several months ago (I saw some micro anubias on aquariumplants and I've been hankering for some of them to put on my driftwood). Considering that I'd rather keep my corys happiest, I'll definitely go with the two additional corys. Maybe when I move away from living in a dorm room I'll think about getting a 15 or 20 gal and then I can get some snails!
Thanks again for your input Bluewind.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm happy I could help you! I had a similar stocking issue myself. I would love to see a pic of your tank when you get your new babies :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

What kind of corycats are they? bronze/green or pygmy?


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

not to be rude, but i was always told there was no such thing as a mystery snail. I believe they are inca, nerite and apple snails.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

angelfish11788 said:


> not to be rude, but i was always told there was no such thing as a mystery snail. I believe they are inca, nerite and apple snails.


Mystery snails are a type of apple snail.


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

I think more corys would be safe  I have three corys, a dwarf gourami and 5 tetras in my 10 gallon and all are happy!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

fishy314 said:


> Mystery snails are a type of apple snail.


+1
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I had 4 albinos and a male betta in a 10 gallon at one point. I think you should get a couple more (I noticed mine were more active when I bought my last 2) and you should be good. Just be aware that some bettas love bottom feeder tablets and algae wafers! (learned that the hard way!)


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

They do grow though Sun, but I do agree with you that with Corys, the more there are, the more active they are. If you would like more than 4, I would wait until the tank has caught up with the increased bioload of the 2 more Corys. I would worry about having more than 5 though as it could really stress your tank if they all reach their max size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

They were full grown when I got them. One was actually put into the bag by accident. They've since been re-homed because I couldn't afford to upgrade (I wanted more). But I had good filtration and it was nice to see them grouped together, definitely made a nice impression on the tank. Although 3 would also make a nice small group. And Bluewind is right, definitely make sure the filtration can catch up before adding more!


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

angelfish11788 said:


> not to be rude, but i was always told there was no such thing as a mystery snail. I believe they are inca, nerite and apple snails.


the word mystery explains things


----------



## Leon (Jul 2, 2012)

fishy314 said:


> What kind of corycats are they? bronze/green or pygmy?


They are Bronze corycats (the albino variety).



sunstar93 said:


> I had 4 albinos and a male betta in a 10 gallon at one point. I think you should get a couple more (I noticed mine were more active when I bought my last 2) and you should be good. Just be aware that some bettas love bottom feeder tablets and algae wafers! (learned that the hard way!)


My betta loves the shimp pellets I give the corys:roll: I have to trick her during feeding time. I'm definately getting more corys soon. Hopefully on a relatively warm day so they don't freeze on the car ride home. Curse you New England winter.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I think that would be fine for sure, or at least one more cory and a snail definitely.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I know I have said this on like a billion other thread already, but this is such a handy tool for any tank. Turkey Baster. They cost a dollar and I use mine all the time. If you don't have one, get one. Not only is it good for cleaning up small messes in your substrate, they are great to bypass your betta with food for the bottom feeders in order to give them time to get to it before he does! If you have a sick, visually impared, or just plain lazy bottom feeder, you can drop the food right in front of them!

I have a Ghost Shrimp who eats 1 Betta Pellet every day. I just get the pellet wet, suck it up and the turkey baster, and get it to him. Works like a charm!

When my guys get playful and end up getting sand all over orniments in my tank, I suck water up in my baster and use it to "dust" my decor!

When I am doing water chem test, I get my water using my baster (after rinsing it of corse) to get a perfect amount every time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Mystery snails are actually female or male. I've read though they can change their sex over time? Idk haha


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Fishybitty said:


> Mystery snails are actually female or male. I've read though they can change their sex over time? Idk haha


All Apple Snails are sexed. You need a boy and a girl to have babies unlike most snails. If you have just 1, you will not have babies. However, if you have 2 snails of the same sex and they are young, one will change genders on ya. 

You can actually sex them by taking them out of the tank and flip them on their back. When they try to turn themselves back over, you should be able to see a penis or lack there of. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

